# Programmer recomendation



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Bad News Racing


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Are you looking for a programming device to develop your own tune?
I believe EFILive works, but you will probably have to buy an unlock code for 2017 or later. 

A company to supply a tune?
Last I knew, that would have to be BNR or Trifecta.


----------



## Eo125 (Oct 5, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Are you looking for a programming device to develop your own tune?
> I believe EFILive works, but you will probably have to buy an unlock code for 2017 or later.
> 
> A company to supply a tune?
> Last I knew, that would have to be BNR or Trifecta.


Thank you. Yes im looking for like monitor system with pre set tunes.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

And you can use it to disable stop start:





Auto Stop on GM vehicles


Can anyone confirm or deny that I can disable auto stop on the newer Cruze/Malibu/Equinox before I order my EFILive? It would give me an excuse to purchase it earlier than I had planned. Thanks!



forum.efilive.com


----------

